
Italian Video by CGTN (China GT Network) Just Before Pandemic Hit Europe - giardini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNMdg4morQs&feature=youtu.be
======
tpmx
Context: CGTN is owned by the chinese state. Used to be branded CCTV
International; I guess that brand got too much bad reputation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Global_Television_Networ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Global_Television_Network)

